# Unofficial Competition Thread



## antoineccantin (Mar 3, 2012)

You can use this thread to promote/advertise/just talk about any of your local unofficial competitions.

Personally, I just came back from one which I helped organize/run. 
It was pretty much only people from our school, and there were 25 competitors which is good I guess.
The principal even participated, which is cool 

anyway, I just finished entering in results, here.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm doing an unofficial competition in Maryland. here is my forum post
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?35597-Unofficial-Maryland-Competition
also I have an information video on my youtube channel (MirzaCubing)
click this link to register:
http://www.cubingusa.com/unofficialmaryland2012/register.php

I'm hoping for at least 24 competitors, hopefully 30.

Thanks


----------

